# 97 trx 4x4



## 85bluedime (May 23, 2013)

How do I know if the bike already has a gr ? Cause I bought it with 2" lift and 28" vampire edl's and it turns them with ease, in mud. The guy I bought it from don't know much about atvs, he thought it needed a battery and a solenoid I just charged it and been riding...lol


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

My guess would be no because more then likely those "28" inch EDL's arent even close to 28 inches tall, the only way to know for sure would be to open the engine up and count the teeth on the basket gear and the small gear that it meshes with and see if they match factory specs.


----------



## 85bluedime (May 23, 2013)

Ok so 28" edl's aren't true 28" ?


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nope, the skinny vampires in general aren't true to size both the TSL's and EDL's run short, if you're lucky your EDL's might be 27.25 inches, depends on the rim width though, I've heard claims of EDL's that weren't even 27 inches tall. It took almost 30 PSI to get my 27x10 TSL's to measure exactly 27 inches tall, and that kinda pressure will ruin an atv tire.


----------

